# Return Of The Ancient(??) Mariner 1



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*I sent this off to STS a while back, missed it so much i bought another one, which is currently sold and on hold...missed that also as this one hadn't come back, so have another on its way.....that will be surplus to requirements now though.*

The notable Omega Cal 1310 Quartz...( notice they have dropped ' Mega ' now ) Seamaster Mariner 1. Although interestingly, the box carrys both titles...










Fresh from a long voyage where the guys at STS have given the old Seadog a wash and brush up, i had serviced the movement, and re-lumed the hands and markers..i know some will cry foul, but why have a watch refinished and leave dirty brown lume....so there!!!



















Anyway, i am very pleased, its a great comfortable watch, made before things went very 80's at Omega and they were still brave enough to produce startling, quality pieces...and i think the Old Mariner is looking very smart indeed....so my thanks to the guys at STS for the excellent job...



















Enjoy.

Keith


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Stunning!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great Keith and I would have done exactly the same with the hands and indices. Well I say that I would do it, I would have got you to do it for me  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Keith, another beauty mate. You keep doing it time after time.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I would have left the lume, but you all knew that 

Lovely watch mate! Theyve done you proud. I will do some pics of my latest one of these when I get 5mins...


----------

